# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Une petite blague

## Nathan

Salut
L

----------


## Biancca

OK.  It took me a minute, but I get it.

----------


## Niamh

C'est vrai que chuis con mais vraiment, je suis perdue.

----------


## Biancca

you have to think of this ...between = entre

----------

Dans la petite ville d'un petit pays de l'est, on discutait tous les mercredi de probl

----------


## Nathan

> you have to think of this ...between = entre

 Gah, just give it away why don't you girl  ::

----------


## Nathan

[quote=Anonymous]Dans la petite ville d'un petit pays de l'est, on discutait tous les mercredi de probl

----------

